# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  coca cola

## magoRaul

Hola, escribo aqui este tema porque lo he visto mas conveniente, si no es asi pido al moderador que lo mueva a su sitio y disculpas anticipadas. He estado buscando por el buscador y no he encontrado nada asique queria ver si me podiais ayudar.
Me refiero al juego de la lata de cocacola q esta vacia y aplastada y luego se agita y vuelve a su posicion normal y con cocacola. Me lo estoy fabricando y quisiera saber de alguien que lo haya hecho para que me ayude. Pondria mis dudas aqui pero seria desvelar medio juego, asi que prefiero que me manden un mp y desde ahi consulto mis dudas si no tienen problema o si prefieren pues me lo dicen y se escribo por aqui pero creo que las normas del foro no me lo van a permitir. Gracias a todos los que me contesten. Un saludo

----------


## magomigue

usa el buscador. no hace mucho hubo un post hablando sobre eso y mas cosas...


link:   http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...highlight=lata


un saludo.espero haberte ayudado

----------


## Tereso

mete en el  buscador las palabras "lata rota y descompuesta" y ahí saldrá todo lo que necesitas, lo que pasa es que como no esta todo reducido a usar una marca determinada, entonces probablemente no encuentres como COCA COLA, por que se puede usar cualquier lata.


Saludos!

----------

